# Rodda Paints



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Rodda just bought the 5 local Kelly Moore stores.
Anyone know anything about them?
Kind of frustrating as i was just moving back to KM and away from SW and their mystery price shopping system.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

My SW Rep was at Rodda for 16 yrs. I'll ask him. I know he'll give me honest feedback. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

We have them up here. I'm not a big fan but I'm sure they have some good products. Personally I'd be ticked to lose a KM to them.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah I'm bummed. They say they will continue to carry KM but for how long?
Ahh well. Good news for BM. They just scored a customer.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

This was my reps reply...


For exterior I would use the AC-909 Satin and their First Coat primer. Interior their Lasyn and Master Painter are decent. The interior oil based Speed Prime is good. Having been there for 14 years, it's pretty eye opening the difference in product lines. SW has SO much research and development, and their lab is cutting edge, it's hard for regional companies to keep up on technology. That said, Rodda does have decent products that WILL get the job done. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Miller bought them out here


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Rodda is a great paint. I think by far higher quality then KM. Their Laysn and Horizon lines are excellent paints. for exterior Ultimate II is great when I used to paint homes on the coast. It holds up very well. I would go to them over SW any day of the week.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> This was my reps reply...
> 
> 
> For exterior I would use the AC-909 Satin and their First Coat primer. Interior their Lasyn and Master Painter are decent. The interior oil based Speed Prime is good. Having been there for 14 years, it's pretty eye opening the difference in product lines. SW has SO much research and development, and their lab is cutting edge, it's hard for regional companies to keep up on technology. That said, Rodda does have decent products that WILL get the job done.
> ...


AC-909 is mid grade at best Ultimate II will give duration and emerald a run for their money. Rodda been in Portland for a long time. and they are a good regional paint company. Both them and Miller have by far great paints. Plus they kick SW prices every day as well.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Northwest_painter said:


> Both them and Miller have by far great paints. Plus they kick SW prices every day as well.


After 30 years with SW, I switched to Miller last summer. I'm much happier with them. Better prices and customer service rocks! :thumbup: SW just isn't the same company they used to be. :no:


----------

